# mock my words.....



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

mock my words, the timberwolves will get out of the first round this year or next. do you agree with me?


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Its not mock my words. I believe mark my words is the expression you are looking for.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

LMAO :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> LMAO :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> mock my words, the timberwolves will get out of the first round this year or next. do you agree with me?



Yes, it IS MARK my words, not mock! And I don't know if the T-wolves will get out. Hopefully they do, I want to actually see what they can do in the playoffs.


----------



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

It looks like everyone is _mocking _ your words :laugh:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ed</b>!
> It looks like everyone is _mocking _ your words :laugh:



Good one. :laugh:


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm pretty sure he ment mock my words because most people thinks it's a ridicolous thought for the Wolves to get out of the first round but I don't I think if not this year then next I'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG DA KID</b>!
> I'm pretty sure he ment mock my words because most people thinks it's a ridicolous thought for the Wolves to get out of the first round but I don't I think if not this year then next I'm pretty sure they will.


yah, prolly. but its still kinda funny.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :banana:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

how bout we stop makin fun of the guy


----------

